# [OT]Celebrity Deathmatch OO.org 2.0 [preview] vs Office 2003

## .:deadhead:.

E' stata rilasciata una preview di OpenOffice.org 2.0

Questi sono alcuni screeshot di confronto, per mostrarvi l'ottimo lavoro che stanno facendo la comunità di OO.org e la SUN sulla GUI e sul look 'n feel della suite.

word 2003 vs. OO.org Writer 2.0

excel 2003 vs. OO.org Calc 2.0

Sono a 700 post!  :Wink:  

----------

## =DvD=

Bello! (a parte quellorribileblu)  :Wink: 

----------

## Dhaki

Bello promette proprio bene   :Cool: 

----------

## federico

Non sto piu' nella pelle, prometteva bene gia' dalla release aplha il 2 !

----------

## molesto

si.. speriamo che non sia lento come mio nonno in carriola...

caspita... sembra scritto in java...   :Confused: 

----------

## koma

io nn lo veggo :°

----------

## molesto

certo... se la UE adotta la direttiva sulle patenti software saranno cazxi su

per il c.lo ....e scusate il francesismo....   :Sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *federico wrote:*   

> Non sto piu' nella pelle, prometteva bene gia' dalla release aplha il 2 !

 

Quoto in pieno

----------

## flowolf

 *molesto wrote:*   

> si.. speriamo che non sia lento come mio nonno in carriola...
> 
> caspita... sembra scritto in java...  

 

OOo è in parte scritto in Java.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> a parte quellorribileblu) 

 

E' il colore che meno mi affatica gli occhi: passando molto tempo davati al monitor, anche questo piccolo accorgimento aiuta... Cmq se ho tempo e voglia magari metto su anche una versione col classico grigio standard.

@Koma

non riesci a visualizzare la pagina in se o le immagini contenute in essa?

----------

## wildancer

Mh... Io uso con non poca soddisfazione la versione ximian di openoffice... speriamo che si adattino velocemente e propongano la loro versione i cari papà di evolution!!!

----------

## molesto

non credo che ximian rilascerà alcunché... purtroppo...

non se la è comprata la Novell?

----------

## Benve

 *molesto wrote:*   

> non credo che ximian rilascerà alcunché... purtroppo...
> 
> non se la è comprata la Novell?

 

Ma la ximian esiste ancora come Novell e lavora sodo.

http://www.novell.com/

----------

## gutter

 *federico wrote:*   

> Non sto piu' nella pelle, prometteva bene gia' dalla release aplha il 2 !

 

Quoto

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Ho aggiornato la pagina degli screenshots.

Adesso sono tutti fatti con il classico tema windows grigino cemento. In più ne ho aggiunti altri di confronto tra la gui di OO.org 1.1.3 e 2.0 preview e tra i menù.

Have a lot of fun [ (c) SuSE, ma incarna molto lo spirito spippolatore   :Smile:  ]

----------

## gutter

Ottimi questi screenshot  :Smile: 

----------

## [PHT]Giangi

 *federico wrote:*   

> Non sto piu' nella pelle, prometteva bene gia' dalla release aplha il 2 !

 

Si ma attenzione l'apparenza potrebbe ingannare .... purtroppo Office di winzoz mi sembra al momento superiore, ma non nascondo che confido molto su questa release !!!

----------

## koma

io non riesco a vedereeeeeeeeee :°°°°°°°°° qualcuno mi facca da mirror :°

----------

## .:deadhead:.

@Koma

ma si può sapere che diavolo ti compare   :Question:  Non accedi al sito? Ti compare la home di altervista, ti compare ballmer che dice "Office fa per te"?   :Wink: 

@[PHT]Giangi

Per curiosità, quali sono i punti in cui OO.org potrebeb migliorare?

----------

## [PHT]Giangi

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> @[PHT]Giangi
> 
> Per curiosità, quali sono i punti in cui OO.org potrebeb migliorare?

 

Una : i tempi di avvio ......

----------

## assente

 *[PHT]Giangi wrote:*   

>  *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   @[PHT]Giangi
> 
> Per curiosità, quali sono i punti in cui OO.org potrebeb migliorare? 
> 
> Una : i tempi di avvio ......

 

concordo, per il resto fa tutto quello che all'uomo della strada serve   :Very Happy:  e stampa in pdf.. a proposito, serebbe bello avere un'importatore di pdf ti po quello che avevo visto su koffice

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *[PHT]Giangi wrote:*   

>  *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   @[PHT]Giangi
> 
> Per curiosità, quali sono i punti in cui OO.org potrebeb migliorare? 
> 
> Una : i tempi di avvio ......

 

stornaci i tempi di avvio di windows e hai risolto  :Wink: 

----------

## [PHT]Giangi

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> stornaci i tempi di avvio di windows e hai risolto 

 

Ahhahhaha..... e vero i conti quindi tornano; senza considerare i vari crash e freeze di winzoz.  :Laughing: 

----------

## koma

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> @Koma
> 
> ma si può sapere che diavolo ti compare   Non accedi al sito? Ti compare la home di altervista, ti compare ballmer che dice "Office fa per te"?  
> 
> @[PHT]Giangi
> ...

 Non riesco proprio + ad accedere ad altervista.. nemmeno con il mio utente non lo pingo + l'ftp non mi risponde e nemmeno il tuo sito ovviamente.. mi sa che han bandito un po' di IP

----------

## .:deadhead:.

@[PHT]Giangi

basterebbe fare deitest, disabilitando il caricamento automatico di office. Anche OO.org permette il preload di alcune parti della suite, ma come fare a sapere cosavieneprecaricato dall'altra parte? Indi cfr senza preload sarebbe lunico ipotetico test valido

@koma

per caso sei dietro Fastweb?

----------

## koma

beccato... perchè?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

perchè sono gli utenti fw che più di frequente si trovano blacklistato l'IP. Non  avendo voi un IP per utente, ma uscendo nattati, è sufficiente che un utente appartenente al medesimo router si faccia blacklistare l'IP che tutti quelli che fanno capo a quel router paghino le conseguenze...  :Rolling Eyes: 

chiama FW e chiedi loro se posson far qualche cosa. Altervista è uno degli ultimi [se non l'ultimo] spazio hosting free senza popup o banner obbligatori. Ti perdi un pezzo di web nn potendoci accedere.

----------

## koma

lo so =) ma non posso farci niente =)

----------

## [PHT]Giangi

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> @[PHT]Giangi
> 
> basterebbe fare deitest, disabilitando il caricamento automatico di office. Anche OO.org permette il preload di alcune parti della suite, ma come fare a sapere cosavieneprecaricato dall'altra parte? Indi cfr senza preload sarebbe lunico ipotetico test valido

 

SI è vero .... è una buona idea utilizzare il preload.   :Wink: 

----------

## doom.it

non si sa quando uscirà OO.Org 2.0 nativo per Cocoa/Quartz (ovviamente si parla di Mac OS X) ? e secondo voi sarà gestito da gentoo macos ?

----------

## shev

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> non si sa quando uscirà OO.Org 2.0 nativo per Cocoa/Quartz (ovviamente si parla di Mac OS X) ? e secondo voi sarà gestito da gentoo macos ?

 

Si chiama NeoOffice ed è già diponibile in versione beta, abbastanza stabile e usabile. Per info, roadmap e riferimenti vari, t'ho linkato il sito. 

Sulla gestione "stile gentoo macos" direi che è probabile, visti gli obiettivi di Gentoo Macos, tra i quali quello di supportare la gestione di applicazioni per macosx (es. desktop manager è una di queste apps per macosx, opensource e già supportata).

----------

